# patch 1.10



## Glurak (5. März 2006)

Frage  was passiert mit den veralteten Gegenständen ?  werden diese aus der Datenbank gelöscht ?

in Patch 1.10  ändern sich in den Hig h lvl Instanzen die Dropps zu uziemlich 90 %

ich wahr mal auf den Test servern um zu sehen was so abgeht  was so in scholo etc droppt sind zwar items mit gleichen namen aber ganz anderen werten auch droppen einige die vorher selten wahren viel öfter.


Sollten also die alten komplett rausgenommen werden  


Einige auf dem Test realm haben sogar das epic mount vom Baron gefunden so viel ich da im chat gelesen habe laufen derzeit 3 allys und 2 hordler damit aufm dem Test realm rum.


----------



## Crowley (5. März 2006)

Wenn 1.10 Live ist, werden die Gegenstände nach und nach automatisch aktualisiert, dann werden die alten T0-Gegenstände mit den neuen Werten überschrieben.


----------



## Merced (11. März 2006)

wobei sich da probs auftun..neue drophäufigkeit usw...evtl wird nen neuer gegenstand bei einem gefunden die % angaben alle mitlöschen oder so...sonst wird das sinnlos mit den % angaben irgendwie:-)


----------



## Glurak (17. März 2006)

Merced schrieb:
			
		

> wobei sich da probs auftun..neue drophäufigkeit usw...evtl wird nen neuer gegenstand bei einem gefunden die % angaben alle mitlöschen oder so...sonst wird das sinnlos mit den % angaben irgendwie:-)
> [post="109768"][/post]​





genau das meint ich ja   da die drop chancen komlett verändert wurden   sollte man die  aus den überarbeiteten Instanzen  Scholo/UBRS/Strath/LBRS/BRD  komplett löschen  damit die drop chacnen wieder stimmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

